# Vibration



## lcryan (Oct 26, 2011)

Im having trouble noticing the subtle vibration when my ringer is off.. So my question is: is there a way to intensify the vibrator. 
Let the jokes begin

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewar (Jun 30, 2011)

Check out smart vibrator in the market. Its has a "strong vibration" setting. Seriously.


----------

